# Antibodies



## NettyG (Nov 19, 2011)

I was just diagnosed with Hasi's in May. In the last 2 months, my antibodies pretty much doubled from 300 to over 600. I have no clue what that means. My O.D. Is having me start a modified elimination diet tomorrow. She's indicated the antibodies could be from heavy metal?

I'm new to this all. Any ideas, suggestions, etc.?

Thanks.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

NettyG, welcome to the forum. I'm no Hashi's expert, but I think the elimination diet is a great idea. Often, the foods we eat affect how we feel, so finding out if there are any food triggers for you is a step in the right direction.

I'm sure others will be along to offer their insights!


----------



## Negative101 (May 23, 2011)

An increase in antibodies is not too relevant -- all it means is that your thyroid is being attacked at a higher degree. In terms of medication and steps we can take, it means very little. Do you have your labs (with ranges) available?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

NettyG said:


> I was just diagnosed with Hasi's in May. In the last 2 months, my antibodies pretty much doubled from 300 to over 600. I have no clue what that means. My O.D. Is having me start a modified elimination diet tomorrow. She's indicated the antibodies could be from heavy metal?
> 
> I'm new to this all. Any ideas, suggestions, etc.?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi there and welcome!! What antibodies did your doctor test? If you have results of all your most recent thyroid tests with the ranges, we would love to see them.

Did your doctor do TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4 or any of the other tests listed below?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin)http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html,TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

How are you feeling? Do you have symptoms you can share w/us? Has your doctor ordered an ultra-sound?

What medication are you on for thyroid? How much?


----------



## peacesells560 (Aug 9, 2011)

NettyG said:


> She's indicated the antibodies could be from heavy metal?


I guess it's rather ironic that I have Hashimoto's and listen to a lot of heavy metal, lol.


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

That is too funny...lol


----------



## NettyG (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone. 
T4 -1.4 was 1.3 range 0.8-1.8 ng/dl
T3 - 3.6 was 2.8 range 2.3-4.2
T3 uptake - 31 was 26 range 22-35%
Thyroglobulin antibodies 44, were 56 range < 20 iu/ml
Thyroid Peroxidase antibodies 610, were 311 range <35

Symptoms were basically I figured I was getting old, I'm 53, & exhausted. Packing on tummy weight, unable to lose despite weight lifting, cardio & diet. I was falling asleep at lunch. No energy. She ran hormone and thyroid initially. Next blood panel she found I was gluten sensitive-hadn't run that one yet. I need an ultrasound on my thyroid.

I figure with this elimination diet, I'll have to lose a couple of pounds!

My O.D. Also said antibodies this high are generally associated with heavy metal toxicity. Which is why the diet, I guess. Maybe I need to replace all my fillings, who knows. Time will tell. She's got me taking omegas & singular for inflammation.

I'm taking 60 of Armour thyroid, was in am, now she wants me to split the pill & take half in the morning & half at night.

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

peacesells560 said:


> I guess it's rather ironic that I have Hashimoto's and listen to a lot of heavy metal, lol.


OMG!!! Now that was good! We do need a good laugh every now and then. That was excellent!


----------

